# 3rd gen Ego lawnmower with dual blades, improved controls and a 10A.h battery hits Home Depot next week



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Is anyone else excited about this mower? It's going to have a single 10 A.h battery, two cutting blades, and the LED light control for night time mowing on top. Also the self propel will work on both sides allowing for one arm mowing no matter if you're left handed or right handed. I'm not sure if the mower will be more powerful than the previous model that had the two 5 A.h batteries, which was a step up from the first gen models.

My only concern is that I've seen people complaining about how previous models will randomly drag when using the self propel, causing you to have to fight the mower forward at times which makes it more difficult to use. I'm hoping the new model will address that.

I'm in the market for one these mowers and I'm currently deciding between picking up the new model when it hits stores 12/31 or just getting a refurbished model without the self propel, which is only $300 with a 5 A.h battery included. Not a bad deal compared to the $700 or more I'm expecting the new model to start at.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Anxious to see it.

My first thought is 12/31 seems like really odd timing to release a new lawn mower. :dunno:


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

The two blades seems gimmicky, a la Gillette Mach series. That said I think overall sounds compelling, esp if price was weighted low.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Here are some videos that show the mower in action and talk about the new features:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ23t_6uM0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iPercnBgoU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x86C7tdJyRw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55IdZ6UVneU


----------



## Acesag13 (Mar 29, 2020)

So I've been without a mower because I took mine in for seasonal maintenance and the service place closed due to COVID so I have to wait till 4/7 to get it back.

In the meantime I though I would try multiple different mowers.

Today I tried the ego gen 3 after finding this thread and watching some of the videos.

Overall I wasn't impressed. The mower did okay on the front yard and sides where I cut from 2 1/4 to 2"

The back not so much where I cut from 3" down to 2 1/4" . Also I'm not sure if it had a fighting chance after we got a ton of rain last night and the back yard hadn't fully dried out.

I did also put on the mulching blade ahead of time. The battery lasted with 1/4 of the battery left and I cut about 6K sqft













This pic was the HoC difference in the back yard


----------

